# Chago has gotten his wings



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello everyone, I was informed of the passing of our dear angel and friend. He was called to go home to the Lord this morning. He passed away peacefully. He just went to sleep. Our prayers and condolences to the family. I have informed a family member that if possible that the funeral be made for a Saturday so as many of you may attend that live around that area. As for anyone that wants to send flowers or cards here is the address:

Imelda Santuario 
1412 Garner Ave
Salinas, Ca 93905-1815

I will post funeral arrangements asap. 
Again thank you for everything that you have done. I know he loved you all very much that is why he stayed as long as he could. God bless you all. 

Love you all, Irene and Carmelo Sandoval


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

soory to hear that  @ least he wont be sic any more and hes in a better place now and he went out knowing that he had a bad ass caddy like he always wanted

r.i.p chago


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

RIP :angel: Chago :angel:


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

Its sad to hear, but we all know he is in a much better place now feeling no pain. Many people on here made his last days very meaningful to him so we all know he left in peace.


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

RIP CHAGO :angel:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

Irene, my condolences to you, the family, and all the hearts that he has touched.

Please keep us advised of the arrangements. 


RIP Chago......................................


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

dam thats sad to hear. sorry for the loss. they say when a man has finished a goal in his life that if that night god calls on him he will go happy knowing that he accomplished a mission in his life before god took him. that was real good of a lot of ppl from LIL to get togather to help chago complete his mission before his destiny. 
R.I.P.

maybe we'll all meet with him in the next life


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

RIP :angel:


----------



## 213INC (Dec 3, 2004)

R.I.P Homie! You are in a better place. To the family of Chago my heart goes out to everyone. And the Lowrider Community will never forget what was done to help a rider full fill his dreams before his time was up. Now he can ride with the Angels in heaven.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_Chago Rest In Peace homie you will never be forgottend_


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

RIP CHAGO :angel: - You brought alot of kind people and clubs together all over the country

Glad he got to see his car finished.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I'M SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT HIS PASSING, I'M PASSING THE WORD WITH MANY PHONE CALLS TO THE BUILD TEAM AND CHAGO'S NEW FAMILY..SOME OF MY CALLS THE PEOPLE I'M TELLING ARE GETTING SAD & UPSET OVER THIS NEWS, BUT I TELL THEM NOT TO BE SAD BUT BE HAPPY , CHAGO IS IN A BETTER PLACE AND HE NO LONGER SUFFERS AND IN PAIN............PAULY



MY CONDOLENCES GO TO HIS FAMILY AND ALL HIS NEW FRIENDS.........PAULY :tears: :tears: 


TO CHAGO: RIP MY LIL BROTHER.& SAY HELLO TO MY MOM,SHE KNOWS YOUR COMING AND WILL SHOW YOU AROUND........LOVE YOU BRO PAULY


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:angel: 

I'm so sad right now but I know he is with God crusin the "Heaven Blvd".

Thanks Chago for coming into my life.

:happysad: 

My thoughts and prayers go out to all the friedns and the familia.


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

RIP


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

Life works strange, that's why we need to continue to keep the peace and Love for our fellow man


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

may he reast in peace


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

prayers and condolences go out to all his familia from PREMIER CC LOS ANGELES family...............may he rest in peace and enter the gates of heaven a healed man.........he will hurt no longer and is healed......tell his mother to take comfort in the fact that he touched so many peoples hearts and was loved by so many.......she will see him again


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

R.I.P. Chago much love and condolences to your family thank you for being a part of our lives


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

RIP Chago.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

:angel: FOR ALL THE "LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB" MEMBERS AND FAMILIES.
OUR CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO CHAGO'S LOVED ONES AND FRIENDS. 
MAY HE REST IN PEACE.... :angel:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

:angel: :tears:R.I.P CHAGO :angel: :tears:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

A SMILE I'LL AWAYS REMEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[attachmentid=172470]


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

R.I.P CHAGO.You are in a better place now.
Condolences to his Family from INDIVIDUALS car club,WORLD WIDE.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

R.I.P. CHAGO :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Life is so strange. No matter how long or little we may live, we never understand it. "Chago" had a dream just like any other person on this Earth. And he lived long enough to see his dream come true. Many in this world will never know what that is like. 

I've seen unity in lowriding before, but never on this level. Unity and love for your fellow man. That's what it's all about. And what was done for "Chago" will forever live on in our hearts and minds what unity and love can accomplish.

Every lowrider publication should feature "Chago" and 'Chago's Dream'. I know there have been features in the past where a fallen rider's car was featured, but "Chago's" story is a little different and a lot more special. For total strangers and the lowriding community helped 'Chago's Dream' become a _reality_. So, _Lowrider Magazine, Street Customs, LoCompany and Street Low,_ stop the presses and get your photographers out there to put 'Chago's Dream' on your cover.

To "Chago's" family, my deepest condolences for your loss. Just know that he's in a better place and that he was able to live his dream before he passed. Many never get to do that.

:angel: *"Chago", R.I.P. (Ride In Peace) :angel:*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

May God bring comfort and peace to his family :angel:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

You will remain in my heart till we meet Chago....I appreciated our conversations...they helped me to re-focus...I do know that you are smiling down on us all. When we would talk I could hear the excitement in his voice...he always seemed to perk up when he talked about lowriding...

My heart goes out to his family. In their time of loss I will pray..

Thank you Keith for sharing this story with us...end the end it allowed us all to be touched by an Angelito...thank you Pauly and the whole crew who built Chagos Caddy..you are nobles amongst men, you paths are lined with gold....

SONS OF MEXICO...por siempre


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

R.I.P. Chago 
To all my boys on the build team keep your heads up you guys did a great thing


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

prayers and condolences go out from the crew at Black Magic/N-Sane and from Royals C.C... Ride In Peace Chago... :angel: :angel:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Texas send or hearts out to u bro!! Rest in Peace... :angel:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

It saddens me to hear that Chago has past on. I know he has gone to a better place with no pain and suffering. It is just hard to realize that God can call on you at anytime.

I thank you Chago for pulling together old friends and creating many new friendships.

Chago it was an honor to be apart of your build TEAM. 


My prayers and condolences go out to Chagos family.:angel:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

Chago has been an angel since he was first mentioned on LIL. He has brought many people together since we all first heard about him.

I know anyone who is loved as much as Chago will rest in peace, and I am sure god has a great place for him.


----------



## 91 lincolnTC (Jan 18, 2005)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

He is happy now. no worries. he is hoppin the caddilac as we type....GOD BLESS HIM...From SHARKSIDE................................................R.I.P. Chago.....You change alot of people.....................


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@May 19 2005, 11:43 AM
> *R.I.P.  Chago
> To all my boys on the build team keep your heads up you guys did a great thing
> [snapback]3158888[/snapback]​*


No doubt,again,No words can express the deed you guys did for Chago.He started out as a stranger,and ended up a Brother to alot of you guys.
I regret to say I never had a chance to meet Chago in person,But I did speak to him on the phone.He has had a impact in my life and the way I think.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

R.I.P. CHAGO


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rest In Peace Chago....You will be missed....and Thank you for bring a lot of ppl together like nobody has


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

To all you guys who made Chago's life a memorable one. Its a sad thing to lose someone, but in the light of things, The smile on his face in the pic in the car.....Words cannot express how happy you guys made his final days. You all are wonderful for making his dream come true. A true meaning to lowriding, showing the wonderful things that come of it, especially when people come together like this.....I respect you guys for that...It has shed new light to the meaning of life to me and others I know.......


Rest in Peace Chago..... :angel:


----------



## Sonia (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 19 2005, 11:35 AM
> *A SMILE I'LL AWAYS REMEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [attachmentid=172470]
> [snapback]3158843[/snapback]​*


My only regret is that I did not make the time to visit Chago and witness this wonderful smile, but I did hear many stories from my big brother Pauly. Thank you Pauly for being such a good friend and keeping me updated on the work you and the guys did for Chagos Dream. 

My prayers go out to the family and friends of Chago.


----------



## Instigator (Dec 29, 2004)

R.I.P. CHAGO


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@May 19 2005, 10:50 AM
> *Chago has been an angel since he was first mentioned on LIL. He has brought many people together since we all first heard about him.
> 
> I know anyone who is loved as much as Chago will rest in peace, and I am sure god has a great place for him.
> [snapback]3158926[/snapback]​*


well said. now he can finally enjoy his caddi from the drivers seat. :angel: the way he brought people together will never be forgotten.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:angel: R.I.P.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

RIP in Chago.... a community is still behind you


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

R.I.P Chago............................

To the family i know he is gone but always remeber all the family you have gained. May the lord guide him to peace as he guided all of us to be a little bit better to our familes and each other.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

RIP


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

RIP!!!!







also great job all you guys did, im sure he left this world a whole lot happier because of all of you!!!!! :angel:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

R.I.P CHAGO FROM THE MAJESTICS FAMILY WORLDWIDE


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

In ways big and small Chago changed our world and left a lasting impression on all of us.
He touched many hearts and he will never be forgotten.
May the Family of Chago find comfort in knowing how many people share there sadness.
Chago was loved dearly by all of us, peace out little homie. :tears: :angel:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I got a call from Pauly and Eddie this morning......and they gave me the news..I am speechless.....didn't know what to say...........my heart goes out to the family...I went through this twice in 10 months with my parents......loosing my mom to pancreatic cancer..then my father to liver cancer.....it was a tough ordeal but we were there for them.......I'm sure along with Pauly's mom....they will show him around......the knew we all were there for him and he will be taken care of up there.......I am proud to have been a part of this (even though I had a small part) and was able to meet this young man and meet him and his family....and I would like to thank Chago for doing what so many have tried and have not been able to do....and that is bring the LOWRIDING FAMILY together.....it was the first time that I saw soooo many people unite and come together not caring if they hated someone or didn't get along with others on here....EVERYONE became one..and supported Chago's Dream....well there were a few that were not united on this...but to them.....this shows what we can all do as dedicated true riders for someone in need.............and I hope this opens peoples eyes about this illness that strikes so many people.....I for one.....lend out my heart and spirt to the family for moral support.....I will be going to their house when they get back from San Francisco....and will send any messages that you guys want me to.......Chago...one love, one life....we were all here for you til the end.....and I know you are up there cruising around in your vert.......may your spirit live long and help us all understand what it means to say, "we are all part of the lowriding family"..........


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

RIP :angel: CHAGO


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

que en paz descanse.. From the famila of Goodtimes Car Club


----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

Hope this helps some people to remember to keep their dreams and help others to achieve their goals. Great things do happen when people help one another.

My condolences to all.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

he will always be remember...and no matter how weak his body was....his mind and spirit were stronger than a lot of people that I have known......he will be a big influence in my life....and so will all of you out there that were there for him....


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

RIP chago :angel:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Never met you my man but may you rest in peace :angel:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Our Condolences go out to Chagos family, from all of us with Shades Of Brown C.C RIP CHAGO :angel:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

RIP IN PEACE CHANGO SAY HI TO MY MOM AND DAD


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

RIP


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

RIP, lil' homie. Blessings to the family.


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## Mexy (Nov 3, 2004)

:angel: R.I.P


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

RIP SANTIAGO


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@May 19 2005, 01:49 PM
> *R.I.P  CHAGO FROM THE MAJESTICS FAMILY WORLDWIDE
> [snapback]3159230[/snapback]​*


 :angel:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:angel: R.I.P CHAGO RIDE IN PEACE...


:angel:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:angel: R.I.P :angel: :tears:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Rest In Peace Chago :angel: from the whole Low Creations C.C. family.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

RIP :angel:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

This makes me very sad. 

I'm just glad that his last months were filled with love and support from everyone that called him, wrote hiom, and especially the guys that built his car for him. 

But I think, he did as much for us, as we did for him. 

RIP Chago. Thank you for bringing us together.


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

RIP :angel:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:angel: R.I.P CHAGO


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

I cant believe that, oh my gosh. Damn, That hurts.  I shall pray for him and his family!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

RIP homie..so sad to hear that


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

R.I.P.

death is only the beginning. He has a beautiful journey ahead of him. My prayers and condolences are with his familia.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

My prayers go out to the family, its always tough to lose someone you love and care so much about, especially at such a young age. I can see him now up there cruisin down the street sun shinning on his face, without a care in the world..... Have a fun ride Chago....


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

hopefully happiness for others can come from a tragic situation. im sure he took his car with him 

Que tu espiritu vuele entre los cielos y tu cuerpo finalmente duerme en la paz


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

:angel: R.I.P CHAGO....REMEMBER, THE LORD ALWAYS KNOWS BEST!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this is a good opportunity for everyone to sit back and take a look at the big picture...and dont take the simple things in life for granted. we take for granted most of the time the things that make us happy that are easy for us, such as crusing for instance. it goes without thought, yet for chago, thats all he wanted in his final days.


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

R.I.P. :angel:! Glad to know that he was around long enough to see his dream accomplished.


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

i think what you guys did for him is amazing..god bless you all ..
r.i.p chago from all the members of high rollerz toronto


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

R.I.P. CHAGO , You will be missed dearly but, never forgotten. The togetherness that you help bring within the lowriding community will be one that I feel will last forever. My prayers go out to the family , keep your heads up and stay strong . :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

RIP


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Strangest thing happened to me this morning. I recieved a message from Eddie with the news that Chago is now in heaven. Right after, I stepped out back to have a smoke and its sunny out, not a cloud in the sky. All of a sudden it starts raining out of the blue sky. I broke down and had a serious cry looking up towards heaven, then I heard Chago's voice in my head... I dont remember what he said but I started smiling. Im happy he's not in pain no more but really sad that he's gone. He became such a big part of all our lives, man im gonna miss him. 

Ill see you when I get up there homie, Rest in Peace.

~Bret Rider
Sons Of Mexico


----------



## huera (Aug 26, 2004)

:angel: 
rest in peace Chago


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Chago touched the lifes of many. I was praying for him all the way from Iraq. My condolences to his family and all who knew him or about him. Chago has graduated to heaven. All the lowriders in the world have a new angel looking after them.

Way to go Chago. You the man! :angel:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

well.....i'm not sure what to say...i talked to chago yesterday around 4pm.....i knew in my heart it would be the last time we spoke...it was hard..then this morning while working i get a call...Irene gives me the news about 915am about chago..It hurt.....i was sad yet happy cause all his pain is gone...he can now see's good....most of all hes not restricted to his bed...hes in the better place now with god and the rest of the angels.. you will trully be missed but never forgoten...all day i can hear him in my head talking about his car..and most of all the lowrider magazine guy with an eye patch intead of glasses..  that was his logo he said.. I'll miss him and the conversations we had....No more wheel chair chago,,feels good huh........




heres your song chago...the one your car played to you....
I belong to you

BY LOVE UNLIMITED

For as long as you want me to 

In love with you I'll always be
Forever true til you set me free
Please don't you worry about all the guys around
They can't sweet talk me
They can't put you down
Ain't nothin they can say my darlin
Ain't no way
All that I want I've got
All I can think of is only you now 

There's no love like what we've known
Everything is right we can't go wrong
Girls don't bother me no matter what they do
Any fool can see baby I've got you 

I may not be the best but
I ain't seen no one yet
Love you the way I do
All I can think of is only yo love
(repeat chorus)


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Rest In Peace - Glad we got to make his dream come true though, jus wanted to thank all ya'll who put it together for truly making it happen.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:angel: RIP CHAGO :tears:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

as you journey into outer space may the angles help you lead the way.
all the prayers your loved ones said shine upon you and keep you safe.
and when you reach the tunnels light, i hope leads to eternal life.


----------



## 75olds (Mar 31, 2005)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

you will always be the man that brought the lowrider community together

always rememberd but never forgotten

rip Chago :angel: 





roger


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Heavens Precious Angel!
For those of us that have lost a loved one!

I have faith that you have now gone to a better place,
and been given eternal life, by the hand of God's grace.
But I find it heartbreaking to no longer have you here,
although I know in my heart, you'll always be very near.



God knew the time had come to call you back home;
your body was tired, and couldn't function on it's own.
He called you back home again to make you whole,
but He left me the precious gift, of your beautiful soul.



His Angels took you away peacefully without any pain;
a true blessing we all received, in God's loving name.
When your time arrived and you could no longer stay,
God gave us the time, for the words we needed to say.



Difficult to accept that it was time for us to say goodbye,
and my heart aches deeply, along with all the tears I cry.
Yet I know God opened His arms to welcome you home,
and as my precious Angel in Heaven, I'll never be alone


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

My deepest reguards to his Family and Friends. Sorry for your loss. 

RIP Chago..

He was an angel on earth, he touched us all, Glad he got to see his dream come true, and even more happy, he got to see how much he meant to everyone. You touched us all..

Dominic :angel:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

R.I.P. Homie :angel: 

you will never be forgotten........


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSC.C.WIFEE_@May 19 2005, 11:34 AM
> *:angel: FOR ALL THE "LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB" MEMBERS AND FAMILIES.
> OUR CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO CHAGO'S LOVED ONES AND FRIENDS.
> MAY HE REST IN PEACE.... :angel:
> [snapback]3158833[/snapback]​*


RIP Chago...


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

:angel: :angel: rip


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

I will all ways remember the day you came in to my life, and it was changed forever. You have changed the hearts of many. you've united a movement. May you rest in peace!!!!!!! 
To the family of Chago: Low Creations C.C sends its deepest condolences.
To the lowrider community involved with Chago: We are have a stronger bond because of Chago, lets keep the unitity.

Donny
Low Creations C.C


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 19 2005, 05:00 PM
> *I will all ways remember the day you came in to my life, and it was changed forever. You have changed the hearts of many. you've united a movement. May you rest in peace!!!!!!!
> To the family of Chago: Low Creations C.C sends its deepest condolences.
> To the lowrider community involved with Chago: We are have a stronger bond because of Chago, lets keep the unitity.
> ...




i agree! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 19 2005, 02:00 PM
> *I will all ways remember the day you came in to my life, and it was changed forever. You have changed the hearts of many. you've united a movement. May you rest in peace!!!!!!!
> To the family of Chago: Low Creations C.C sends its deepest condolences.
> To the lowrider community involved with Chago: We are have a stronger bond because of Chago, lets keep the unitity.
> ...


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

woah...im sorry to hear this.
it is true he is in a better place.
rest in peace.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

MYSELF,KELLY,PAUL,BRAD AND JOE....OURLIFE C.C. / FAMILY SEND OUR SINCERE AND DEEPEST CONDOLENCES TO CHAGO'S FAMILY..... IN THE PAST FEW MONTHS CHAGO HAS TOUCHED THE HEARTS OF PEOPLE FROM COAST TO COAST AND BROUGHT TOGEHTER THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY... I AM VERY PROUD OF CHAGO FOR THE BOND HE BROUGHT ALOT OF STRANGERS.... CHAGO MAY YOU REST IN PEACE. YOU WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN BRO..... MAY YOU KEEP RIDIN IN HEAVEN......... THIS IS TRUELY A VERY SAD DAY........... ONE LOVE GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

rip


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

:tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: 
DAMN


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

KEEP US ALL SAFE DOWN HERE CHAGO....WATCH OVER US WHILE WE CRUISE DOWN THE BLVD....STAY WITH US ALWAYS BROTHER....MUCH LOVE TO CHAGO AND HIS FAMILY.... :angel:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

At least he is not suffering any more and he is in a better place. my condolances go out to his family and friends. and he lived long enough to see his dream become a relality. it was nice to see the lowrider community come together for a great cause. he will be in prayer RIP homie 

Manuel 
:angel: :angel:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Condolences goes out to Chago's family from HOUSTON STYLEZ CAR CLUB and all of the Houston Lowrider Council. I am just happy that he got to live to see his car finished. Major props to all of the build team for making his dream come true.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

RIP CHAGO :angel:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

R.I.P. Chago, hope all is well now :happysad: .


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

:angel: R.I.P little homie 
all of us from OURLIFE C.C. give our condolences to you and your family
i know u in a much better place bro..
god bless you and your family :tears:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 19 2005, 11:41 AM
> *Life is so strange. No matter how long or little we may live, we never understand it. "Chago" had a dream just like any other person on this Earth. And he lived long enough to see his dream come true. Many in this world will never know what that is like.
> 
> I've seen unity in lowriding before, but never on this level. Unity and love for your fellow man. That's what it's all about. And what was done for "Chago" will forever live on in our hearts and minds what unity and love can accomplish.
> ...


*
Rest In Peace Chago. I also feel very strongly about bringing this story to the public's eye, let's face it; it's alot easier to find a negative comment from the general media about our lifestyle than it is to find some good even though we all know there are plenty out there. Second, (and I hope I'm not speaking out of context), I think it would be absolutely awsome to keep Chago's legacy alive by continuing to get together and work as a single unit for such special occasions as this one....I believe someone else had propose this idea before, and I just think it would be one of the best things to do to improve our image in the motorsport world, and more important, to unite like we did for Chago's dream..........For those of you who were part of the build team, I'm sure you know by now, but your entire lifes have been enriched forever for your unselfish actions. You've all pretty much earned a pass to heaven and.... Chago will be there to pick you up at the GATES  *


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

:angel: 
RIP Chago


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

r.i.p chago

you will never be forgotten ,peace homie :angel:


----------



## JUICED9TRAY (Apr 3, 2005)

R.I.P Chago :angel:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

One night a man had a dream. He dreamed
he was walking along the beach with the LORD.


Across the sky flashed scenes from his life. 
For each scene he noticed two sets of 
footprints in the sand: one belonging 
to him, and the other to the LORD.


When the last scene of his life flashed before him,
he looked back at the footprints in the sand.


He noticed that many times along the path of
his life there was only one set of footprints.


He also noticed that it happened at the very
lowest and saddest times in his life.


This really bothered him and he 
questioned the LORD about it: 


"LORD, you said that once I decided to follow 
you, you'd walk with me all the way.
But I have noticed that during the most 
troublesome times in my life,
there is only one set of footprints. 
I don't understand why when 
I needed you most you would leave me."

The LORD replied:


"My son, my precious child,
I love you and I would never leave you.
During your times of trial and suffering,
when you see only one set of footprints, 
it was then that I carried you."


MY SENTIMENTS GO OUT TO THE FAMILY AND MAY CHAGO REST IN PEACE 
:angel: :tears: 
DIOS TE BENDIGA CARNALITO Y TE TENGA EN PAS MIS SENTIMIENTOS PARA LA FAMILIA :angel: :tears: 

MUCH LOVE FROM ALL THE MEMBERS OF PROPHECY C.C. DE FREDERICKSBURG TEXAS WE WILL MEET SOMEDAY AN RIDE THE HEAVENS TOGETHER


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@May 19 2005, 07:27 PM
> *One night a man had a dream. He dreamed
> he was walking along the beach with the LORD.
> Across the sky flashed scenes from his life.
> ...




:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Sometimes life seems hard to bear,
Full of sorrow, trouble and woe
It's then I have to remember
That it's in the valleys I grow.

If I always stayed on the mountain top
And never experienced pain,
I would never appreciate God's love
And would be living in vain.

I have so much to learn
And my growth is very slow,
Sometimes I need the mountain tops,
But it's in the valleys I grow.

I do not always understand
Why things happen as they do,
But I am very sure of one thing.
My Lord will see me through.

My little valleys are nothing
When I picture Christ on the cross
He went through the valley of death;
His victory was Satan's loss.

Forgive me Lord, for complaining
When I'm feeling so very low.
Just give me a gentle reminder
That it's in the valleys I grow.

Continue to strengthen me, Lord
And use my life each day
To share your love with others
And help them find their way.

Thank you for valleys, Lord
For this one thing I know
The mountain tops are glorious
But it's in the valleys That I GROW


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

RIP CHAGO PRAYERS GO WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

our prayers and condolences go out to the family and friends from the parliament ccsj family .R.I.P. lil homie throw in a good word with the man up above 4 all of us .........you gotta go through hell to get to heaven


----------



## EightN9ne (Sep 5, 2004)

RIP Chago

I only skimmed through a lot of the posts in here because it is 6 pages so sorry if I missed it, but instead of flowers or cards is there a specific charity that the family would rather have that money put towards? I am sure that they know how much everyone on this website cared for Chago and his dream and because of this I think that they might rather see the money go towards improving the quality of life of others and fighting for a cure than towards the flowers & cards.


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 19 2005, 10:41 AM
> *Life is so strange. No matter how long or little we may live, we never understand it. "Chago" had a dream just like any other person on this Earth. And he lived long enough to see his dream come true. Many in this world will never know what that is like.
> 
> I've seen unity in lowriding before, but never on this level. Unity and love for your fellow man. That's what it's all about. And what was done for "Chago" will forever live on in our hearts and minds what unity and love can accomplish.
> ...


*

i agree, just to think a few clicks on a mouse initiated this whole thing. the world should see what is possible and what does happen in our lowrider community. a cover shot and story would bring that into the light it so much deserves. we should all be so lucky to have our last days end on such a bittersweet note. great job to the build up team and to all who had anything to do with this.  :angel:*


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

RIP homie. :tears: :angel:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

like others have said, at least he got his dream of owning a bad ass caddy, at least he feels pain no more, may he be the angel that whatches over those that helped build his car now. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Well when I first came across this site about a year ago, I spent weeks going through the post you rides and classifieds section. And spent alot off nights in offtopic. 

I bought my 48 off Impalamoe.

John and big Jess hooked up streetlow mag.

Jenns64 got me connected with Duke's C.C.

Chad hooked me up with future bike winner and

met a whole bunch off cool people.

But honestly Chago you made this site come alive, At this moment this place is real not just the "NET". We're not just screen names We're people, People that got together and did somthing.

So thank you Chago, For lifting our spirits (and asses) and reminding us what lowriding is about.

P.S.
Don't Rest In Peace
Ride to the Wheels fall off. :wave:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

lil something i did in ms paint, nothing speacial, eventually i'll make my own lil plaque for the car club chago wanted.


[attachmentid=172773]


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:angel: MAY YOU REST IN PEACE :angel:


----------



## 85MonteCarlo (Feb 27, 2005)

RIP Chago were all gonna miss you :angel:


----------



## mrbigdaddy12 (Feb 15, 2002)

RIP.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

RIP Chago, we'll all see you again some day in the future.

Irene: do you have a exact time of his passing away? Also perhaps if you could get a picture of Chago before he got sick, i'd love to do something with the website, like, a tribute or something, i think that would be appropriate and respectful... if that's possible and you could send it to me? Thanks


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

[attachmentid=172782]


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 19 2005, 09:16 PM
> *[attachmentid=172782]
> [snapback]3161355[/snapback]​*


now thats more like it, thanks.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@May 19 2005, 09:51 PM
> *Well when I first came across this site about a year ago, I spent weeks going through the post you rides and classifieds section. And spent alot off nights in offtopic.
> 
> I bought my 48 off Impalamoe.
> ...



i can see chago showing people up there how to hit switches...hes riding alright


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

Rest In Peace homie. Although you're gone you're not forgotten. You'll always be here in our hearts. You're in a better place now cruising till eternity and resting in paradise.

R.I.P. Chago.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 19 2005, 08:16 PM
> *[attachmentid=172782]
> [snapback]3161355[/snapback]​*


Someone should try to get stickers made with this design. I'd put one on my car and daily.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

EH, HOMIE GOT HIS WISH FUFILLED, IN HIS EYES HE WENT OUT KNOWING THAT FRIENDS ,CARNALES ,PEOPLE HE DIDNT EVEN KNOW ,CAME TOGETHER TO ACCOMPLISH HIS DREAM, KNOWING THAT HE FINALLY GOT TO RIDE IN HIS VERY OWN BAD ASS CADDY......MAD PROPS TOO YOU CHAGO.....TAP THAT FRONT ,LOCK IT UP AND DRAG THE REAR END WHILE YOU ENTER THE PEARLY GATES..... REST IN PEACE CHAGO uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

sorry to hear 


My Condolences go out to Chagos family

RIP CHANGO


----------



## DirtyBird Rider (Apr 1, 2004)

im glad the man above kept Chago around long enough to see what everyone came together and did for him to lift his spirits and make his life seem brighter...


RIP


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

RIP
My Condolences to his familly
Very Sad thing to hear


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@May 19 2005, 10:14 PM
> *RIP Chago, we'll all see you again some day in the future.
> 
> Irene:  do you have a exact time of his passing away?  Also perhaps if you could get a picture of Chago before he got sick, i'd love to do something with the website, like, a tribute or something, i think that would be appropriate and respectful... if that's possible and you could send it to me? Thanks
> [snapback]3161346[/snapback]​*




stealth..i just want to say..thank you for the updating on the website...your great! i seen what you did the links and all its wonderful...right on bro!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

hey dvs thats not a bad idea..How about however does those or knows anyone that does. People can but them and have the proceeds go to the family...


----------



## 71rivi (Nov 11, 2004)

Sad..... but hes in a better place ... mi pesame a su familia .. sean fuertez que el senior bendiga a chago y a todos sus familiares..qepd

are there still funds to be collected to help with services cost?



i want to donate....... rip SANTIAGO :angel: :angel: :tears:


----------



## hoppin6 (Mar 7, 2003)

RIP HOMIE :angel:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

rip chago


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

RIDE IN PEACE HOMIE


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

shocked to hear tha bad news!!!!! chago tuched so many people's lifes,..not that many people can do that!!!!!!!!rest in peace chago,.........ROBERTO MUNOZ


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry to see you go so soon chago. i never meet you but i can say that you touched us all in a special way.i only got to know your story because of this website and it puts things into a whole new prespective for me and im sure it did for others on l.i.l. as well.descanse en paz carnalito :angel:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

CHAGO HAS BEEN CALLED HOME,TO SERVE THE LORD....


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

RIP Chago, god and la virgencita now has you in their paradise. I thought something like this would happen for some weird reason. I remember telling my father and mother that soon after he saw a completed car, he would pass away a few days later... weird how life works, the body and soul separate once the persons mission has been fulfilled. 

His mission to god was probably to let people from all over the world how to show love to a person whom you don't know, how to be compassionate, and caring. Many of us participated by giving product, many participated with donating money, many of us participated by showing love, support, and strength to the brother. 

His family came together, knowing the real meaning of family. Friends came together, strangers came together, different races came together, many people worked together to make 1 dream, Chago left this world VERY happy. His hurt was healed by seeing strangers, friends, and family come together for him. It is very weird how God works, why the suffering? I wish I could explain that one, but I can't. All I know is that Chago has two golden wings next to him, hit switches on an airborne caddy cruising into the sun, gods heart, in paradise...


RIP CHAGO


Nacho & family
OSC family
Individuals Car Club world wide family... 


que dios te bendiga compita...


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

I just want to give a shout to the homeboy Chago. All of you that came together to make this man dream come true, really touched me in a major way. That proved, lowriding is the real humanitarian movement. We help each other and not neglect one another. I only met three player haters throughout my lowriding journey, and they are no longer active ryders. They didn't understand this shit. This is the realest movement in my opinion because of situations like this. R.I.P to the homie Chago looking down on all of us :happysad: :tears: :angel:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

rest in peace chago


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

im glad his wish was able to become a reality,to have the bad ass car that he always wanted and worked for. much respect to everyone that helped his dream come tru. Rest In Peace Chago. Keep watch over us :angel:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

rip hit those switches up there


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

man now im all depressed. I WANNA SEE THAT CAR IN ACTION-in his honor


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@May 20 2005, 12:45 AM
> *man now im all depressed. I WANNA SEE THAT CAR IN ACTION-in his honor
> [snapback]3161963[/snapback]​*


it will be dude, nothings gonna stop it from going to those car shows...NOTHING.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 19 2005, 11:52 PM
> *it will be dude, nothings gonna stop it from going to those car shows...NOTHING.
> [snapback]3161980[/snapback]​*


SWEET!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

RIP CHAGO...... :angel:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

R.I.P chago... :angel:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

r.i.p :angel: :angel: :angel: anda en las manos de dios.


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

I think us layitlowers who are in a club should this year rep a Black Ribbon across your plaque for the memory of chango all clubs become 1 for his memory and passing


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

I THANK GOD FOR CHAGO...OUR UNITY IS ALIVE...RIP IN PEACE LITTLE BROTHER,YOU WHERE ON A MISSION IN THIS LIFE AND I BELIVE IT WAS TO BRING RESPECT AND UNITY AND LOVE FOR ALL OF US LOWRIDERS WORLD WIDE, BECAUSE OF YOU.I BELIVE THIS IS THE START.YOU WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTAN..... OUR ANGEL.............FOREVER


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

RIP props to everyone that helped give him his dream before he died!!!!!


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

RIP 

It is very sad to see a loved one die. My prayers go out to his family.

Its nice to see unity from the lowrider world to help him see his dream.


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

sad to hear RIP


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Never knew Chago personally, but im glad to hear he is in better place now. I send my condolences to his family and friends. He was a truly inspirational, Strong, and Courageous Person. 

*********************RIP CHAGO********************


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

R.I.P Chago :angel:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

RI.P. Chago... :angel: :angel: You have touched the hearts of many world wide..Wish I could have met you before you passed.But you are in a better place and no longer in pain.I believe in my heart your mission for god was to unite ryhders worldwide and you have finished your mission of earth.But you will be looking down on us all..

We need to also still remember his family.They will still have alot of expenses coming up for awhile now.So if we can we should set up a fund to help pay for the services,hospital bill,and just for them to survive day to day. 

We should start the Chago Lowrider Foundation to help other riders and non riders out there.Theres more good lowriders then bad out there..Heres are chance keep this mission going and turn are image around and show we are a family based lifestyle and not a bunch of cholo's.

I think it would be cool to put a mural in rememberence(spelling) of Chago on his caddie.And have rest in peace stickers made up...I know i would put them on my daily ride and my lowrider project...I would love to fly a Son's of Mexico plaque if i was a member..


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

RIP Chago!


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)

RIP


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

I belive that all of the guys that put in all those days, nights, weekends, working
on chago caddi are the one's that made his last days here on earth wonderful
by seeing him smile inside his car is priceless it's something that no one will never
forget and all that made his dream come true he or his family will not forget
all of you guys. MAY GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILYS 

CHAGO R.I.P


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Dang to be honest. i still can't believe he is gone. Ive shared the story with a few family and friends and they think all the people that helped make his dream come true are saints. and you guys really are.

again RIP Chago you will never be forgotten


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

:tears: Im sorry to hear that! Atleast Chago got to see his car before he past on. 

:angel: RIP Chago :angel:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@May 20 2005, 03:57 AM
> *I think us layitlowers who are in a club should this year rep a Black Ribbon across your plaque for the memory of chango all clubs become 1 for his memory and passing
> [snapback]3162132[/snapback]​*


That is a great idea. Although some clubs around the nation may not know who "Chago" is/was, he has brought the lowriding community together like none other.

Someone should print up flyers or something about "Chago" and get them out there. Or even make t-shirts with his image and car on them and sell them. Let the proceeds go to his family or towards a cure for leukemia.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

RIP Chago! 
You'll never be forgotten!



Just curious has anyone ever thought of starting Chagos Dream CC in dedication of Chago? It could be an awesome club if it ever happened


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello everyone, thank you so much for the kind words all of you have for Chago, and for one another. For the person that asked about time of death, I asked his mom and she said it was between 9&10 in the am. He didn't suffer, he just closed his eyes and went to sleep. I still don't know the details of the funeral, hopefully soon. Irene


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 21 2005, 12:12 AM
> *RIP Chago!
> You'll never be forgotten!
> Just curious has anyone ever thought of starting Chagos Dream CC in dedication of Chago? It could be an awesome club if it ever happened
> [snapback]3164750[/snapback]​*




 sounds cool, but there is a club Sons of mexico


----------



## BiG HaPpY (Aug 21, 2002)

:angel: RIP :angel:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

oh dam sorry rip hommie


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

MAY GOD BE WITH YOU CHAGO YOU ARE IN A BETTER PLACE 

RIP

ROLLERZ ONLY CAR CLUB O.C.-2-I.E CHAPTERS


----------



## GoodFella 40 (Jun 2, 2003)

To Chagos Family: I send you my deepest regrets and condolences. Please let me know if there is anything you need to help ease the pain from your loss.

To ChagosDream's Build Team : You are an amazing group of people. God will reward you all handsomly.

To Chago : Homie, I'm one of those who went to see you and helped you set up your lil account and email. I'll never forget that day. I wish I could have been more in touch but too be honest it was too hard for me to get attached for personal reasons and knowing this day would come. I'd always ask "Dr. Impala" (Eastbay68) if he talked to you or how you were doing. Dont think I ever forgot you. You were and are always in my prayers daily. Im glad to know you arent suffering anymore. Im glad your dream was realized and know you're smiling down on us. You were loved homie. Your memory will live on in our hearts and minds for eternity. Con mucho respeto y carino. R.I.P


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey guys..I just got back from Chago's house...the family is holding up....it almost brought tears to my eyes...almost like I was reliving what I went through with my mom and dad....but I held on....I had to....the mom and dad and family was being strong and so I had to also....I did get the design for the plaque and am making iron ons for the pallbearers and his little brothers...it would have been way to expensive to get them silk screened or embrioded with such short notice....I did get some info........

he will be at the mortuary that is located at 405 N. Sanborn Rd Salinas, CA 93905 and although the parents tried their hardest to have a burial for this weekend so all that could attend may make it from out of town...it could not be done.... visitations will be held on sunday from 1-5 pm and on monday from 1-9pm.....and a rosary will take place on monday at 7pm......most likely the burial will take place on tuesday...but they were not certain, because they were waiting for a notice from the county I believe....I will be around the house with the family most of the weekend...so if you guys have my number and need more info call me or keep your eyes on here......and once again...thanks for all that helped...even though Chago is not here with us physically....he will live through all of us forever.....


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

very sorry to hear about this,although i didnt know Chago, i know what his family is going thru,,and my prayers will be with them,,,im am very sure that he will be greatly missed.....please tell the family to keep their heads up,and always try to remember all of the good times, that were spent with Chago :tears: :angel:


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

glad his family's doing OK (considering the circumstances)... maybe we could all make a big effort to send flowers for the funeral... have thousands and thousands of them.


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

R.I.P Chago, glad you could see your dream car come true. Youve past on to a better place homie. Youll neva be forgotter as a friend and a true rider. Much love to all the family. Keep your heads up


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@May 20 2005, 10:34 PM
> *Hey guys..I just got back from Chago's house...the family is holding up....it almost brought tears to my eyes...almost like I was reliving what I went through with my mom and dad....but I held on....I had to....the mom and dad and family was being strong and so I had to also....I did get the design for the plaque and am making iron ons for the pallbearers and his little brothers...it would have been way to expensive to get them silk screened or embrioded with such short notice....I did get some info........
> 
> he will be at the mortuary that is located at 405 N. Sanborn Rd Salinas, CA 93905 and although the parents tried their hardest to have a burial for this weekend so all that could attend may make it from out of town...it could not be done.... visitations will be held on sunday from 1-5 pm and on monday from 1-9pm.....and a rosary will take place on monday at 7pm......most likely the burial will take place on tuesday...but they were not certain, because they were waiting for a notice from the county I believe....I will be around the house with the family most of the weekend...so if you guys have my number and need more info call me or keep your eyes on here......and once again...thanks for all that helped...even though Chago is not here with us physically....he will live through all of us forever.....
> [snapback]3165619[/snapback]​*



right on jess...thanks for putting that info up bro.. everyone that can come-out that will be great...i got to get with pauly and see about the caravan out to salinas the day of the burial ....hope some of you can get that day off


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I would like to send my condolences to the family & also would like to thank Chago for bringing us all together like no one else could I'm going to miss the phone calls we had when I would scold you for not listening to the doctors and you would call me Doctor Impala or when you said you wanted me to find you a Geo Metro convertible & I laughed because you couldn't pick up any Gorditas Chago you will always be remembered and in my prayers R.I.P.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 21 2005, 02:22 AM
> *I would like to send my condolences to the family & also would like to thank Chago for bringing us all together like no one else could I'm going to miss the phone calls we had when I would scold you for not listening to the doctors and you would call me Doctor Impala or when you said you wanted me to find you a Geo Metro convertible & I laughed because you couldn't pick up any Gorditas Chago you will always be remembered and in my prayers R.I.P.
> [snapback]3166199[/snapback]​*



i remember about the GEO metro ..chago was crazy for that...


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

You know , its wierd how a person can become a something in your life even tho you have never met or seen them ..... I found myself wondering out loud about if only i could have done the arms for him & that it would have made me feel that much better as a person but, It didnt happen ............ I feel saddened by his passing 

I think he already knows that ......... Im sure we will see him at the crossroads ridin in that hard top chopped Lac.................  

R.I.P Chago , BOB_T


----------



## lokito (Jul 18, 2003)

R.I.P Chago


----------



## blackers10 (Apr 16, 2004)

R.I.P. Chago! 
glad to see his dream realised 
sad to see him go
but happy he went! 

well done to all that put forth for tha poor fella! 

was sad day wen i read that he had passed


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

All i can say is Keep ridin Chago. Save a spot in that Caddy for me. :biggrin: You are right it is wierd to never know someone but be so sad and heart felt when they pass. I prayed and thought about him all the time. Thanks for all you did for all of us Chago.

RIP HOmie.....See you when i get there...

Jerry


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

:angel::angel: LIKE ANOTHER BROTHER SAID YOU UNITED EVERYONE FOR ONE CAUSE I GUESS YOU WERE THAT SPECIAL SOMEONE THAT DIOS SENT TO DO THIS.CHANGO GOD HAS YOU UNDER HIS WINGS YOU ARE IN A BETTER PLACE REST IN PEACE LIL HOMIE.

FROM EDDIE AND LINDA ANAYA


----------



## Becca_Boo (May 21, 2005)

Jess told me about this story and gave me the link to chagosdream.com a couple of days ago. Even though I never had the honor of meeting or knowing Chago, the story touched me deeply. I found myself in tears by the time I had explored the whole website. Despite the pain he was obviously in, from ya'lls previous posts I got the impression that he was still in good spirits and did his best to stay that way! He was obviously a remarkable human being! RIP Chago!

To those who rebuilt that car: The support, dedication, and work ya'll have put in to make his dream come true is astounding! God chose a special person to unite everyone together for this special cause. That car is truly a piece of art. Ya'll deserve only the best!

Everyone who was involved in the rebuilding of that car, sending donations, calling or visiting Chago, sending him merchandise.... or even prayed for him... ya'll really made his last days on earth memorable! 

Everyone will be my prayers and that of family! 

~*~* Becca Boo *~*~
Houston, Texas


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

OMG, this is so sad  

atleast he got his last wish, thankx to you guys!

I hope he's in a better place now...

RIP


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Ride In Peace :angel: :angel: :thumbsup: 

You will always be in my prayers for what you have given ALL of us!
Robert


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

When someone passes, its a time we grieve and morn, for the fact that we feel we wont see that certain loved one again, nor share anymore memories... However, for now were only just saying goodnight. 

When its our turn to pass, and live life forever with the lord, well be saying good morning to Chago and be reunited with our loved ones once again. 

I never met chago, nor talked with him. However this story broke my heart, but at the same time made it 10 times stronger... Thats something he accomplished without even meeting me. Ill be sure to thank you personally when I see you upstairs. 

Take care bro. Rest in peace..


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 21 2005, 11:15 AM
> *When someone passes, its a time we grieve and morn, for the fact that we feel we wont see that certain loved one again, nor share anymore memories... However, for now were only just saying goodnight.
> 
> When its our turn to pass, and live life forever with the lord, well be saying good morning to Chago and be reunited with our loved ones once again.
> ...


well said  
r.i.p chago :angel: :angel:


----------



## Peoples Champ (Mar 15, 2005)

R.I.P Chago.... 

:tears: :tears: 

everyone knows he is in a better place. Chago, You touched the lifes of many people and pulled this whole lowrider community together. I never personally met you, but you have made me realize about the things I do and ways I think... 


Ride on Brother....


When I come, We'll roll the BLVD


----------



## 67impala (Apr 9, 2002)

man im sorry to hear that 

but u know there is no reason tobe sad he is in paradise now which is better than hawaii  

Seeing how all u guys come together and build him a lowrider was FUCKING AWESOME! 

LIKE FUCKING AWESOME!

Good Show u guys!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Rest in peace Chago and may God bless your family, friends, and those who made your dreams come true during your last few days with us. While I may be sad about this in an odd way I'm glad. Glad that his suffering is over and that he's in a way better place.. Good bye brother.


-Mike


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Royal Image CC sends are deepset condolences to Chago's family and close friends.

My personal 2 cents. I like to think that everyone is put on this earth for some purpose or reason. I beleave that one of the reasons Chago was put here was to try were so many have failed, In uniteing lowriders under a comon goal of respect for one another. So that we can show others that have sterotyped us that we are good caring people with pupose of our own. Chago was our goal that we all needed to show the others.

RIP Chago you are gone but never forgotten.
Chad Royal Image


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

God bless you homie, ride with the Angels... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

Rest in Peace.....Heaven is a good place for cruizing.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

RIP To a lowrider homie


----------



## cutlssupreme87 (May 17, 2003)

R.I.P homie didnt know you but read the topics god bless you and your family tell my pops i said whats up and ill see him one day, and u.. again homie god bless and ride on homie... :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 19 2005, 09:11 AM
> *Hello everyone, I was informed of the passing of our dear angel and friend. He was called to go home to the Lord this morning. He passed away peacefully. He just went to sleep. Our prayers and condolences to the family. I have informed a family member that if possible that the funeral be made for a Saturday so as many of you may attend that live around that area. As for anyone that wants to send flowers or cards here is the address:
> 
> Imelda Santuario
> ...


is this the family address


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

yes thats there addy


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Merry X-mas to chago's mom, Thank you for the trusting us with your son's Dream.


[attachmentid=382261]


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Dec 11 2005, 05:06 PM~4384356
> *Merry X-mas to chago's mom, Thank you for the trusting us with your son's Dream.
> [attachmentid=382261]
> *


 :thumbsup: ,Chago will soon be getting ready to hit the '06 tour season .


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I got to tell you guys, that is a sick as ride you guys put together in such a short time. RIP Chago.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Dec 11 2005, 08:53 PM~4385086
> *:thumbsup: ,Chago will soon be getting ready to hit the '06 tour season .
> *




UCE much love brothers! can't wait to meet you all next show season!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 11 2005, 09:39 PM~4385932
> *UCE much love brothers! can't wait to meet you all next show season!
> *


Likewise


----------

